# Clocks, That Look Like Watches.



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Just as a matter of interest, how many of you have come across travel clocks, alarm clocks, bedside clocks, wall clocks, etc., that look recognisable as one of the big watch manufacturing brands?

Moreover - clocks that you can go out and buy. I have seen plenty in hotel receptions etc. such as Omega and Rolex looky-like wall clocks, but you probably can't go out and buy one (or can you?).

Photos would help, if anyone can find any.

I have one on my wall in my study at home and will get a photo up here later on today, but does anyone else have some examples to share?

:eat:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Not recognisable as a specific brand, but - http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=67246


----------

